# Waving Goodbye?



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, Apollo knows high five, how do I modify that into Waving Goodbye?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Say BUBUYE and wave. or Woofbye and wave...


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Since Apllo knows High five it shouldn't be that hard to change into wave, im assuming you put a flat palm up and he touches his paw to yours, with a little shaping its not that hard to change into Wave, a Clicker may help with the shaping part. 

How i taught my dogs was to use the hand signal for High five, but move my hand very slightly at first, like i was waving, i didn't say wave or any word at first, i believe the dog should understand the action and hand signal before i add the word association to it. when he reached up to give me a high five i moved my hand away just before he touched it, so he lifted his paw and pretty much swatted the air just once, I marked that behavior saying Yes good job and treated (you could also use a clicker) I kept doing this over and over until he started to get the idea he was to lift his paw high and just swat at the air.

Once he got consistent with lifting his paw high, and not trying to touch my hand I started to add the word "Wave" and started to shake my hand to more of a real wave movement. After some more practice of getting him to lift his paw high and high five the air, i would get him to lift his paw twice in a row before i would say good job and treat then three times. Ive found if i practice the same thing over and over in a training session He keept doing that same behavior over and over and over so it was easy to get him to lift his paw twice then three times before he got his treat, so i could shape it into a wave. When you do teach this remember to keep working high 5 as well so you don't loose that trick with the new wave. Good luck someone may also have a better suggestion on how to teach this. Its one of my fav tricks cuz its so impressive and Kids Love it I'll say "can you wave goodbye dexter" and people wanna stick around your dog longer and see it, I also think its adorble when the sit-up trick is added to the wave i havent done this yet but have seen it and its very cute, good luck with Apllo im sure he will be waveing in no time


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy knows shake, high five, and wave. it wasn't hard to teach her any of them and since Apollo knows high five already you really shouldn't have problem teaching him wave.


----------

